
A list of resources for finding Product Market Fit - firatcan
https://www.jooseph.com/
======
firatcan
Hello Everyone I just curated a list of resources for help you to find Product
Market. A lot of us having hard times to understand the concept and there are
a lot of buzz around. So, I thought, a list for really great resources to
product market fit can be helpful. You can find the list after sign-up

Also, I am still gathering resources for a lot of topics such as Covid-19, Go
language, UX Design and more. So if you wanted learn something but never found
the time for searching resources, it might be good time to start for it. I can
curate a list for that, just leave a comment about topic you want to learn. I
hope it helps.

Thanks and Stay at home :)v

